# Asplundh question....



## cableguy256 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, gotta question for some here that may know.... I was over at the farm today cutting wood when a guy from Asplundh comes up the field with a saw in hand.. says the power company spotted a dead-standing elm too close to their high tension lines that needs cut down.... anyway, we get to talking and he says asplundh is currently hiring and needs help bad.. he left before I got to ask, so I'll ask this here in hopes someone will know..... does asplundh provide new employees with forestry classes or do they only hire those that have been through them previously?? Also any idea on pay for this company??


----------



## clearance (Jan 13, 2010)

In my limited experience they will hire kids right out of high school, along with the experienced. Treated me very well, good outfit to work for, good luck.


----------



## urbanlogger52 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Asphlund*

Asphlund is the largest tree company in the world on all 5 contenants. If you work hard are smart and listen they can treat ya right. They are involved in all aspects of the tree industry. Later all


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 13, 2010)

Just dont expect to earn a lot of money, them and ABC tree do not pay ####.
I have a friend who was a state Licensed arborist (expired lack of CEU's) and has a commercial license. He just started with ABC and hes getting like $17 an hour. I wouldnt get out of bed for $17 an hour.


----------



## newb (Jan 13, 2010)

Really, I'd get out of bed if I saw a nickel on the floor... I can always go back to bed, but the nickel might not always be there.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 13, 2010)

newb said:


> Really, I'd get out of bed if I saw a nickel on the floor... I can always go back to bed, but the nickel might not always be there.



Well maybe your taking things a little too literal, but truth of the matter is around here you can not support and raise a family on $17 an hour. I pay groundies $15-20 and hour cash if they are hard workers. The national average for Urban Forestry wage is $40k so $17 is not that low nation wide I guess but for Ct you would starve.
wage average by state


----------



## woodchux (Jan 13, 2010)

Asplundh pays climbers $12 here...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 13, 2010)

woodchux said:


> Asplundh pays climbers $12 here...



holy crap I would have to work an hour and a half just to cover lunch.


----------



## KD57 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> holy crap I would have to work an hour and a half just to cover lunch.



I repped you for that, lol.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 13, 2010)

I pay groundies $15-20 and hour cash if they are hard workers

ima bout to move to CT. what you pay a groundie who can also climb....


----------



## IcePick (Jan 13, 2010)

When I worked Asplundh, starting pay was 13.74 an hour. Three months later, you got in the union and started receiving benefits such as health, dental, and retirement. 

If you went on to get your CDL after three months, you get bumped up in pay (although most guys worth a **** would already have been bumped up by then). Top pay if you are just a trimmer is around 17 or 18 an hour here. 

If you make journeyman climber, you're making around 20, and if you're a foreman, you're making around 22.

GF's, ****, those dudes not only get a company pick-up, don't have to hardly lift a finger, they are also making prolly between 65,000-80,000 a year.

I should also note that they're not unionized everywhere, so some places they get away with paying climbers 12 an hour with no bennies.

If I was single with no kids, I would have stuck with them at the time. However, like SOM said, it's hard to get up and go to work for that kind of money starting off.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 13, 2010)

if you are just applying for a general labor position then you don't need any forestry training classes.........


----------



## electrictrimmer (Jan 13, 2010)

I work for asplundh right now making around 18 as a top climber. The only problem with them is they are a contractor and that means when the work is over or out bidded you are on the couch. our contract is over in 2 weeks, so I'll be at the unemployment office shortly. Good Luck


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 13, 2010)

electrictrimmer said:


> I work for asplundh right now making around 18 as a top climber. The only problem with them is they are a contractor and that means when the work is over or out bidded you are on the couch. our contract is over in 2 weeks, so I'll be at the unemployment office shortly. Good Luck



A few years ago they were doing their line stuff and now I dont see them any more. Alot of Davey around. They set up a yard about 3 miles from me. 
Jeff


----------



## woodpounder (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats weird all i have ever seen working for Asplunh was mexicans . I cant believe they havent exported all there help down here up north. I have never seen a white guy on any of there jobs.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 13, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> holy crap I would have to work an hour and a half just to cover lunch.




 $18? Then how'd you get so rotund on such small meals? 

couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> I pay groundies $15-20 and hour cash if they are hard workers
> 
> ima bout to move to CT. what you pay a groundie who can also climb....



nothing man then you would be cutting in to my profits and my fun.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> $18? Then how'd you get so rotund on such small meals?
> 
> couldn't pass it up.



hah you should see me now, been back in the gym for a few months waist is going bag down and the arms are back over 20" woot.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 14, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hah you should see me now, been back in the gym for a few months waist is going bag down and the arms are back over 20" woot.





good deal.
I've got no body fat, and am hitting the gym every day, slow going bulking up though. you using any protein products? I'm gonna try em. :lifter:

and not to derail, I think about hiring on with a big company all winter, did it once but the first nasty tree I did ruined it. got paid about $50 after taxes to do a rotten, dangerous a$$ tree, that made the boss $1000 +

:censored: that, I'm stuck being self employed I guess.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 14, 2010)

woodpounder said:


> Thats weird all i have ever seen working for Asplunh was mexicans . I cant believe they havent exported all there help down here up north. I have never seen a white guy on any of there jobs.




uhhh, yeah, that's because your state neighbors Mexico perhaps? Up north here, Asplundh employees are predominantely white, legal, and unionized. It's a different country up here bub.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> good deal.
> I've got no body fat, and am hitting the gym every day, slow going bulking up though. you using any protein products? I'm gonna try em. :lifter:
> 
> and not to derail, I think about hiring on with a big company all winter, did it once but the first nasty tree I did ruined it. got paid about $50 after taxes to do a rotten, dangerous a$$ tree, that made the boss $1000 +
> ...



Yeah I eat a ton of protein probably about 2-3 grams of protein per pound of lean body mass... which may be excessive but its working. Most of its coming from food but I do supplement with Lean Body protein shakes and promax bars. Feeding your body is key especially if you have a high metabolism which I am guessing you do.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

IcePick said:


> uhhh, yeah, that's because your state neighbors Mexico perhaps? Up north here, Asplundh employees are predominantely white, legal, and unionized. It's a different country up here bub.



The only difference between Canada and Mexico is you guys have warmer blankets


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 14, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah I eat a ton of protein probably about 2-3 grams of protein per pound of lean body mass... which may be excessive but its working. Most of its coming from food but I do supplement with Lean Body protein shakes and promax bars. Feeding your body is key especially *if you have a high metabolism which I am guessing you do*.




you hit it on the head there brother. I aim for 1.5 gms per lb, going back on it tonight after I buy it. ($45 for the BIG container, sound right?). I work out like a rabid tasmanian devil, then hit the treadmill, (always been a runner), doing 3-4 miles now at a fast clip. So it won't take long if I eat right, my weak link........

By april I'll be LLtreeslayer.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you hit it on the head there brother. I aim for 1.5 gms per lb, going back on it tonight after I buy it. ($45 for the BIG container, sound right?). I work out like a rabid tasmanian devil, then hit the treadmill, always been a runner, doing 3-4 miles now at a fast clip. So it won't take long if I eat right, my weak link........
> 
> By april I'll be LLtreeslayer.



Yeah its tough because I know want to stay in shape for climbing but have you tried laying off the running. I do 30-40 minutes every day between treadmill and bike but I need it. Also I dont know if it makes a difference but it seems to be working I have a shake or protein bar right after I finish my workout to make sure the protein is in my body immediately after I am done


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 14, 2010)

I know to load protein before and after, and I only work out hard when in the slow periods, like know in this winter/economy.

running is not always beneficial to bulking up, why I'm only running short distances. doesn't help to burn too many calories.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 14, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only difference between Canada and Mexico is you guys have warmer blankets




Not quite in Canada dude. I'm in the states, the good part.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 14, 2010)

*slayer and som*

And christ, isn't treework enough to keep you guys in shape without all the running and the shakes, and and and... the jazzercise?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

IcePick said:


> Not quite in Canada dude. I'm in the states, the good part.



I take it all back then.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

IcePick said:


> And christ, isn't treework enough to keep you guys in shape without all the running and the shakes, and and and... the jazzercise?



If I was doing tree work I would nt be in the gym. If I wasnt in the gym I wouldnt be doing this


----------



## IcePick (Jan 14, 2010)

*sheesh*

that don't look like jazzercise to me i spose.


----------



## cableguy256 (Jan 14, 2010)

Man.. I'm kinda surprised by all the posts here about the wages for asplundh.... think I'll friggin stick to hookin the telephone poles considering I make a decent amount more than most of the wages posted in this thread.....


----------



## IcePick (Jan 15, 2010)

And yeah, you're welcome for the info.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 15, 2010)

IcePick said:


> And christ, isn't treework enough to keep you guys in shape without all the running and the shakes, and and and... the jazzercise?



If I was working full time, and all day every day, I would not be doing any hardcore gym work..... maybe some running for stress relief. but off season, Its a good idea.

and don't knock jazzercise, or my favorite, pilates classes. 
some HOT women in them, and usually only one guy, me.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 15, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> Man.. I'm kinda surprised by all the posts here about the wages for asplundh.... think I'll friggin stick to hookin the telephone poles considering I make a decent amount more than most of the wages posted in this thread.....



That's because you are performing a trade, a craft. not as glamorous as Electrician )), or some other building trades, but *skilled* labor.

treework is basically just labor, albeit specialized in regard to the climbing. With schooling and ISA certification you begin to elevate out of the "labor pool class" into higher pay and better treatment, but you have to own the business, or whore out like me and some others on here as contract guys to get any money.


----------



## cableguy256 (Jan 15, 2010)

IcePick said:


> And yeah, you're welcome for the info.




I didn't mean any disrespect man. I do thank everyone for the info also. sorry if that came off as bein a [email protected]$$....


----------



## prentice110 (Jan 15, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I wouldnt get out of bed for $17 an hour.



uh, yeah


----------



## prentice110 (Jan 15, 2010)

IcePick said:


> When I worked Asplundh, starting pay was 13.74 an hour. Three months later, you got in the union and started receiving benefits such as health, dental, and retirement.
> 
> If you went on to get your CDL after three months, you get bumped up in pay (although most guys worth a **** would already have been bumped up by then). Top pay if you are just a trimmer is around 17 or 18 an hour here.
> 
> ...



by me, top guys get 17 and some change. i can knock on doors and do better for myself in one day than those poor guys pull all week. I dont feel too bad when they undercut me on a side job cuz it dont happen often and those guys need it.


----------



## clearance (Jan 15, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> That's because you are performing a trade, a craft. not as glamorous as Electrician )), or some other building trades, but *skilled* labor.
> 
> treework is basically just labor, albeit specialized in regard to the climbing. With schooling and ISA certification you begin to elevate out of the "labor pool class" into higher pay and better treatment, but you have to own the business, or whore out like me and some others on here as contract guys to get any money.



Asplundh pays almost $30 hr for qualified treeguys that work around power. Almost every other tree company here pays less for residential climbers, fact.
ISA certification gets you out of the "labour pool class". Good grief, ISA types are so much above the average guy.........Maybe in their own minds. How 'bout the ones that have never climbed or ran a saw? Unqualified to do the work so they are put in management, perfect. Guess thats what you are talking about. Now, some of them are good guys, but some of them....:monkey:


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Jan 16, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> Hi all, gotta question for some here that may know.... I was over at the farm today cutting wood when a guy from Asplundh comes up the field with a saw in hand.. says the power company spotted a dead-standing elm too close to their high tension lines that needs cut down.... anyway, we get to talking and he says asplundh is currently hiring and needs help bad.. he left before I got to ask, so I'll ask this here in hopes someone will know..... does asplundh provide new employees with forestry classes or do they only hire those that have been through them previously?? Also any idea on pay for this company??



I worked for Asplundh for a long time, your pay depends on the contract your crew is on, some union some not. Also it may not be a steady pay because when you finish a contract and you move to another one the pay may be more or less. Around here a T1 climber, which is first class, makes 17.25 an hour, now that is on the union UGI contract. You can go right up the road and do the same thing for 15 an hour. It all depends. Asplundh does not give you any forestry classes but you do have a lot of tutorials and a lot of safety meetings. They rather you not know anything so they can build u up the way they want you. I f you have no experience and are looking to break into the industry go work for them because you CAN learn a lot but only if YOU want too. Pay attention and do not think you know it already!


----------



## rob b (Jan 16, 2010)

I work for asplundh, a guy off the street usually starts as a T-1 at 15 an hour a J-t 22 and a foreman 25 I work on an hourly crew so we tend to get more overtime. I made over 50K last year working four days a week. This gives me good benifits and time to do side work.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 16, 2010)

In Louisiana top pay for a climber with cdl is 12.50 starting. Taco bell pays 9.00. I know a lot of guys that have worked for them, they have a pretty high turnover rate here so there is always some know nothing on the job that can get you killed.​


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 16, 2010)

danieltree said:


> In Louisiana top pay for a climber with cdl is 12.50 starting. Taco bell pays 9.00. I know a lot of guys that have worked for them, they have a pretty high turnover rate here so there is always some know nothing on the job that can get you killed.​



That's right. Around here foreman/climber with CDL might get to $14.50 after he has been with them for a while. I had this little lying moron come to me a couple summers ago for a job as a climber telling me he had been making $25.00 an hour with Asplundh in East Texas. I told him I would hire him for $25.00 an hour if he would show me his pay stub where he was making that with Asplundh. He actually showed up with it four or five weeks later but it showed he was making less than $12.00 an hour.


----------



## deevo (Jan 16, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> That's right. Around here foreman/climber with CDL might get to $14.50 after he has been with them for a while. I had this little lying moron come to me a couple summers ago for a job as a climber telling me he had been making $25.00 an hour with Asplundh in East Texas. I told him I would hire him for $25.00 an hour if he would show me his pay stub where he was making that with Asplundh. He actually showed up with it four or five weeks later but it showed he was making less than $12.00 an hour.



Wow, now that's sad! $12.00 an hour! I have never seen them around Ontario anywhere. The only big companies around my part is Davey Tree which bought out a well established Tree biz here!


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 16, 2010)

deevo said:


> Wow, now that's sad! $12.00 an hour! I have never seen them around Ontario anywhere. The only big companies around my part is Davey Tree which bought out a well established Tree biz here!



It was less than $12.00, like $11.65 or so. You have realize, those companies pay scale is extremely location sensitive. They pay what they have to for the area. About all Asplundh hires in Texas are Mexicans.


----------



## deevo (Jan 16, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> It was less than $12.00, like $11.65 or so. You have realize, those companies pay scale is extremely location sensitive. They pay what they have to for the area. About all Asplundh hires in Texas are Mexicans.



Hope they throw in fajita's and tacos for lunch at least!


----------



## IcePick (Jan 16, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> I didn't mean any disrespect man. I do thank everyone for the info also. sorry if that came off as bein a [email protected]$$....



I didn't mean to jump on ya, sorry. In return, how are the wages and bennies for a telephone or cable tv lineman? 

I've looked into apprenticeships for IBEW power lineman, but it's not much of a reality with a family right now.


----------



## cableguy256 (Jan 16, 2010)

IcePick said:


> I didn't mean to jump on ya, sorry. In return, how are the wages and bennies for a telephone or cable tv lineman?
> 
> I've looked into apprenticeships for IBEW power lineman, but it's not much of a reality with a family right now.



no worries... around here the average starting wage as a certified climber/lineman is around $16.50/hr. in our union we have the options of getting extra certifications which can put you anywhere from $18/hr - $26/hr for lineman and up to $30/hr for supervisor/foreman. unfortunately i've only completed two more classes in addition to the required so I'm no where near the $26 mark.


----------

